# poulan leaf blower wont stay runnig



## bell9440 (Apr 7, 2012)

I bought this last year and it worked great all year.I pulled it out of the shed this year and it will run good for about 10 sec then dies.it will start rite back up the run another 10 sec the die.I have tried new fuel it doesn't seem to change anything.I noticed the filter was off the fuel line so I put it back on.there was a little black fuel line coupling in the tank that I am not sure where it goes.rite now I have the gas line in the bottom of the tank with the filter on it and the return line barely sticks threw into the tank.does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there a warranty left on it? Sounds like there is blockage in the carb. Are you familiar with cleaning these carbs??


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If the fuel filter was off the fuel line the fuel line is bad and needs to be replaced, it has a hole in it somewhere and sucking air instead of fuel. Make yourself a drawing or take a picture so you have the line routing. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Some pretty poor quality fuel line if it has deteriorated already.


----------



## d55555688 (Sep 3, 2013)

*take a look at the housing bolts*

my poulan blower at first was hard to start and continuously had to trigger the throttle to keep it going. then one day it wouldn't start. I would first take of the cover to the carbuator, and the black engine cover. Looking at the engine I could see the top of the head bolts were a little loose. Taking compression away. Tighten the allen head bolts and it is running again. Even the directions say to check this yearly. hope this helps.


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

The fuel line coupling you found in the bottom of the tank more than likely goes into the end of your return line inside the tank. Thats the reason you are probably only seeing a little bit of the line inside the tank. I would replace both lines, like Geo said. When you replace the return line, feed enough line down through the hole in the top of the tank so you can pull it out the cap opening. Then place the coupling in the end of the feul line and pull it back up until the coupling is tight to the inside of tank. 

Don't forget to cut the fuel line end at a 45 degree angle before you try and feed it into the small opening in top of the tank. This makes it alot easier to start feeding the line into the tank. Before you insert the coupling into the end of the line, cut that angled end off to make if straight.


----------

